# Beretta 9000 S .40



## T-55A5 (Apr 27, 2011)

Are Beretta 9000 S .40 handguns rare in the U.S. and how much do they go for


----------



## ZeusApolloPatrol (Aug 27, 2012)

T-55A5 said:


> Are Beretta 9000 S .40 handguns rare in the U.S. and how much do they go for


they are on the rarer side because they never really sold that well. I have shot the .40 and its a very accurate pistol. But it is uglier than dog s***. Thus the poor sales. Between $450-$550 is what I seem em go for. LNIB.


----------

